# How to look for similar packages



## usakhncit (Dec 17, 2020)

Hi
I am going to try different Network Managers in my FreeBSD, in order to see that which of them is more suitable for my needs. In this regard, after searching the repository (with trial and error), I have found following Network Managers:

```
pc-networkmanager
networkmgr
wifimgr
```
However, there may be other Network Managers available in repositories and ports, but I don't know how to find them. I have used (pkg search -D and feshports) to get the names of these three packages. So, if want to get the list of all available Network Manager (in repositories as well as in ports), then what would be the proper way ) to get it?
Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Dec 17, 2020)

The easiest is to use the search option on Freshports. You can also search in the port's descriptions (I typically set this to "Long Description"). 






						FreshPorts -- Search
					

Search




					www.freshports.org
				




But, as I recall, there aren't many "network managers" for FreeBSD like the one that comes with Gnome on Linux for example. But it kind of depends on what you think a "network manager" is supposed to do. What kind of tool are you looking for? What should it be able to do? "Network manager" is a very generic term that means different things to different people.


----------



## usakhncit (Dec 17, 2020)

SirDice said:


> The easiest is to use the search option on Freshports. You can also search in the port's descriptions (I typically set this to "Long Description").
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am looking for a Network Manager which can handle following:

```
Wired Connection (LAN)
Wireless Connections (WPA/WPA2 PSK)
Hostspot (Create a Wifi Hotspot from LAN Connection)
USB Tethering
VPN Connections
```
Do you know any one which can do these?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 17, 2020)

Nothing that can do everything on FreeBSD.


----------



## usakhncit (Dec 17, 2020)

SirDice said:


> Nothing that can do everything on FreeBSD.


Can you recommend few which I can combine to achieve my needs.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 17, 2020)

zetrotrack000 said:


> Can you recommend few which I can combine to achieve my needs.


You already found them. Besides that, I'm too old-school, I don't mind editing files and running things by hand.


----------



## usakhncit (Dec 17, 2020)

SirDice said:


> You already found them. Besides that, I'm too old-school, I don't mind editing files and running things by hand.


Ok. I will try them tomorrow, however, I think that adding three packages of same kind may create conflict with each other as they start with Desktop session and reside in the tray. Or not?


----------



## usakhncit (Dec 18, 2020)

I have another similar query regarding local search.
There are many fonts installed in my system. Some came with applications, some with "pkg install" and some are present in (~/.fonts) directory. So, if I want to know that among all these fonts (which are present in my system), which are those that I have installed through "pkg install", then what would be appropriate command to know that?
PS: Maybe "history | grep install" or logs can help. But I am looking for a *command* which can tell me that which fonts are installed through pkg.
Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Dec 18, 2020)

zetrotrack000 said:


> which are those that I have installed through "pkg install", then what would be appropriate command to know that?


pkg-which(8)


----------



## usakhncit (Dec 18, 2020)

SirDice said:


> pkg-which(8)


pkg-which(8) tells us about a file which is installed by a package. I think I did not explain my query properly. Let me put in other words:
My question was related to "group of packages", i.e. in "Fonts Group", which fonts were installed manually (by me) through "pkg install".
In order words, I want to get a list of all those Fonts which I installed myself by invoking "pkg install <some-font>" command.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 18, 2020)

zetrotrack000 said:


> In order words, I want to get a list of all those Fonts which I installed myself by invoking "pkg install <some-font>" command.


Then `pkg leaf` might be what you're looking for. Or look for packages that have A set to 0 (not installed automatically) with `pkg noauto`. You can query the database directly with pkg-query(8). There are a number of interesting aliases defined in /usr/local/etc/pkg.conf that might be useful.


----------

